# TCD5400x power supplies for sale on ebay..... $16 delivered



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

$16.00 is the total cost to your door(product and shipping included)

This power supply works with the following Tivo models

TiVo TCD540040
TiVo TCD540080
TiVo TCD540140
Humax T800
Humax T2500

I tested these myself to make sure that they do work.

ebay listing ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/Series-2-Tivo-p...065?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a629d2951

Thanks.

TC


----------

